# Another cobia ! 4/7/12



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

BRAVED the rough seas and lucked into another Cobia


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Dang Chad you are a beast. Good job!


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice job. Good eats right there.


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice Cobia!!! Where were the rough seas?


----------



## huysophat (Apr 3, 2012)

awesome catch. she's a beauty


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

looks like fun


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice Cobia!!! Where were the rough seas?


they were calling for 3 to 5' out of the east today we waited untill the wind died down there were 5' rolers but nothing the cat couldnt handle


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Very nice. I've yet to see one while I'm diving.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice!
I saw one on friday, but my gun was busy at the time. :-(


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

hell yea, good shooting. man the seas behind you look wicked. did ya stone him or ride him?


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Not just "a fish", that one is a beast. Good job! :thumbsup:


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

TONER said:


> Nice Cobia!!! Where were the rough seas?
> 
> 
> they were calling for 3 to 5' out of the east today we waited untill the wind died down there were 5' rolers but nothing the cat couldnt handle


were these 5' rollers in the pic?


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

The picture is disceaving it's intention wasn't to show how rough it was it was to show the joy of shoting a nice cobia


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

TONER said:


> The picture is disceaving it's intention wasn't to show how rough it was it was to show the joy of shoting a nice cobia


its a great fish im not taking anything away from that...but it looks like a 1-2 day


----------

